# Pay to Play Model in Girls DA - Thing of the past?



## Soccer (May 2, 2018)

As the first DA Season is just about complete, I wonder if the Pay to Play model will soon be dead.  On the boys side the fully funded/ partially funded clubs appear to have more success, I could be wrong.

Let's look at the landscape now (please correct me if I am wrong):

Pat's = Fully Funded
LA Galaxy = Fully Funded
LAFC Slammers = Partially Funded
West Coast (OC Surf) = Pay to Play
Blues = Pay to Play
Eagles = Pay to Play
LAPFC = Pay to Play
Albion = Pay to Play
Surf = Pay to Play
Beach = Pay to Play
Legends = Pay to Play
LA Galaxy SD = Pay to Play
Real So Cal = Pay to Play


Let's look at how things might soon change:
Pat's = Fully Funded (Remains)
LA Galaxy = Fully Funded (Remains)
LAFC Slammers = Rumor has it they will be fully funded next year, if not next year then soon.
OC Surf = Changed from West Coast FC to OC Surf with goal in mind to be fully funded within a few years, 
Blues = Pay to Play - Can they ever change this model, too small?
Eagles = Pay to Play - Can they ever change this model, too small?
LAPFC = Pay to Play - Are there plans to change?
Albion = Pay to Play - Are the boys fully funded?  If yes, I can see them trying to with girls.  
Surf = Pay to Play - Working on fully funded.  It will happen within a few years.  
Beach = Pay to Play.  I could see them obtaining fully funded status.  Large club.  
Legends = Pay to Play.  Definetly see them achieving fully funded one day.
LA Galaxy SD = Pay to Play.  Can they achieve it?  Possibly.  Are they going to try.
Real So Cal = Are boys fully funded. I can see them going for it. 

What are your thoughts, if Slammers and Pats are fully funded, that will be a huge draw for top talent.  Pats only needs a group of smart parents to say our 5 or 6 girls could make the XX team really strong. let's got heir for free.  

How are small clubs going to compete. Doesn't Strikers on the boys side struggle a bit?  Not sure could be wrong.  

What are your thoughts, let's get some dialogue going.  My last daughter in club soccer soon ages out, so we will never see this.  But I can see the landscape changing for sure.  Can you?


----------



## Simisoccerfan (May 2, 2018)

Soccer said:


> As the first DA Season is just about complete, I wonder if the Pay to Play model will soon be dead.  On the boys side the fully funded/ partially funded clubs appear to have more success, I could be wrong.
> 
> Let's look at the landscape now (please correct me if I am wrong):
> 
> ...


I think things are not so simple as fully funded attracting the best talent.  The two fully funded programs are currently in the bottom 1/3 of the standings at all levels.  From my perspective traffic has a far greater impact on what clubs are options for kids than cost.   Then it's coaching and teammates.


----------



## MWN (May 2, 2018)

@Soccer,

There are significant market factors that are different between the boys and girls side.  A genuine financial benefit (albeit small) exists for MLS clubs to fund boys academies because of the "home grown player" exemption that exits.  The MLS is on a financially viable path, when considering MLS and SUM revenues.  The NWSL and the girls DA's are not economically sustainable on their own and will require massive subsidization for decades, thus, if you don't have a very large pyramid of pay-to-play teams to support/subsidize the elite tier (Pats), then you have to have an altruistic parent (MLS/LA Galaxy).

The real problem is that with the lack of training and solidarity payments, the youth clubs simply have no incentive to eliminate pay-to-play and this is on both the boys and girls side.  FIFA's article 19 also stands in the way to the extent the "real money" is outside of the US in the European and Latin America leagues.

So the premise of your post missed the economic reality of soccer in the US as to the girls side.


----------



## timbuck (May 2, 2018)

Unless you have a funding source, I don't see how pay-to-play goes away.  Possible funding sources:  MLS team; US Soccer Stipend; Using Money from non-DA teams; Generous Benefactor.
1. There are only so many MLS Teams out there. And NONE of them seem to care about the girls side.
2.  The NWSL teams don't make enough money to pay their players much money.  So I doubt they are going to fund a youth clubs expenses.
3.  US Soccer should invest in the National Team - scouts, coaches, fields, per-diem expenses for travelling players.  Not sure they should be funding a youth clubs expenses.
4.  I don't see solidarity or training payments happening within the amount of time that any of us with kids currently playing will be around for. 
5.  I suppose someone could chose to donate money to a club to fund this.  It would not be an "investment" because it would be impossible for any type of financial return.

6.  This leaves us with taking money from within the program (IE - Non-DA teams that parents pay for).  
-How does Pats cover their costs today?  They had a rough year this year, but I think we'll see a turnaround for them next year.  I have heard of several 05 girls leaving their "pre-academy" team and moving to Pats due to cost and having a coach that is a US National team scout.
-West Coast/OC Surf-  I'm guessing that part of their deal with Surf includes them reaping some return from adding in the "other" Surf teams within OC into their mix.
-Blues and Eagles -  Those will be tough to find a way to fully fund.  Too small to take from other teams.  And at Blues -  you join Blues to be on the top team in the are and win games.  Not many people would be happy playing on a B or C team at Blues.

As stated by a previous poster -  The geographic area will also have something to do with whether a teams needs to be fully funded to compete.  If you have a few DA clubs within 15 miles, the one that is fully funded would likely wind up with better players.  

In San Diego - Albion, Surf and LAGSD are somewhat near each other.  Surf just needs to add a few dollars to the parking cost of their tournaments to cover DA costs.  Not sure how Albion or LAGSD will find the money.


----------



## futboldad1 (May 2, 2018)

Soccer said:


> What are your thoughts, if Slammers and Pats are fully funded, that will be a huge draw for top talent.  Pats only needs a group of smart parents to say our 5 or 6 girls could make the XX team really strong. let's got heir for free.


That way of thinking is flawed for a couple of reasons; Firstly, it ignores the fact that just because training costs re fully covered the vast majority of actual cost (travel, hotels etc) is not. Secondly, with the first point in mind, I'd sooner spend a percentage of money on being able to pick a coach that develops my DD not just picking based on the carrot of a not really free ride.


----------



## InTheValley (May 2, 2018)

MWN said:


> @Soccer,
> 
> There are significant market factors that are different between the boys and girls side.  A genuine financial benefit (albeit small) exists for MLS clubs to fund boys academies because of the "home grown player" exemption that exits.  The MLS is on a financially viable path, when considering MLS and SUM revenues.  The NWSL and the girls DA's are not economically sustainable on their own and will require massive subsidization for decades, thus, if you don't have a very large pyramid of pay-to-play teams to support/subsidize the elite tier (Pats), then you have to have an altruistic parent (MLS/LA Galaxy).
> 
> ...


Yes. Money does not come out of thin air. Maybe 3 or 4 clubs in the country can afford to throw away $600k (conservatively) a year on a  GDA, they’re all MLS and I don’t think even they will put up with that kind of loss for long. I don’t know what Pateadores is doing, since their tax forms don’t suggest that they can drop that kind of dough for long, or at all.

Although I doubt a fully-funded GDA is viable long term even at an MLS club, non-MLS clubs should look long and hard at the boys DA. If they do, they’ll see they can’t compete with MLS clubs in the event GDA does gain traction.  They need to torpedo GDA and boost ECNL while they still have the power.

Pay to play is here to stay because someone needs to pay.  If you’re going to complain about it, you may as well bark at the moon.


----------



## bruinblue14 (May 2, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> That way of thinking is flawed for a couple of reasons; Firstly, it ignores the fact that just because training costs re fully covered the vast majority of actual cost (travel, hotels etc) is not. Secondly, with the first point in mind, I'd sooner spend a percentage of money on being able to pick a coach that develops my DD not just picking based on the carrot of a not really free ride.


It's my understanding that at Galaxy and Pats fully-funded includes travel, not just club fees. At Slammers currently, only fees are covered but not travel.


----------



## Soccer (May 2, 2018)

bruinblue14 said:


> It's my understanding that at Galaxy and Pats fully-funded includes travel, not just club fees. At Slammers currently, only fees are covered but not travel.


You are correct.


----------



## MWN (May 2, 2018)

Let me add that on average, the cost of training, fields and directors, B licensed coaches is around $2.5k $3k for an average DA team, which is what most DA clubs charge.  Plus travel, lodging, food, etc., your are looking at another $2k per player.  So let's just say its about $5k all-in for every DA player that will travel to showcases, league play, etc.  The average composite team carries about 24 players, so 5k x 24 = 120k.  You basically have 3 teams in the DA that fall into this category, U15, U16/U17 and U18/19.  So a DA program is looking at direct expenses of roughly $360k or more to support 3 H.S. aged DA teams.  Add in "residential" and the numbers go way up.

Clubs like Pats pay for their DA program on the backs of the lower tiers (Flight 1 to Flight 3).  At an estimated expense of 120k per team, if you raise the normal price of playing for a team by $50.00 you need 2,400 players.  3 fully funded teams are going to require 7,200 players in the program.  The Pats claim 250 teams regionally, and we can assume there is an average of about 16 players per team (u8 to U19), so there should be about 4,000 players in the program.  A $50 tax isn't going to cut it, therefore, the Pats likely need to tax the non-DA players somewhere around $100 or force the players to participate in a raffle where each player has to buy/resell raffle tickets (basically a tax).

In the case of the Pats their published "Fee Agreement" requires teams to sell $1,000 to $1,500 in raffle tickets (or about $100 per player).  See, https://bsbproduction.s3.amazonaws.com/portals/904/docs/2016-17/pateadores soccer club player agreement entire club 2017-2018.pdf

In short, fully-funded DA programs simply increase the financial burden on non-DA teams driving the costs higher for the 99.5% of kids that are not on a DA team.

The lesson here is to avoid fully-funded "DA" clubs that are not affiliated with the MLS, if your kid is not in the top 1% from a talent perspective or has no aspirations for the DA, unless money doesn't matter.


----------



## es_surf (May 2, 2018)

Unless other clubs in the geographic area go fully funded, I think the LA Galaxy GDA program will become a beast in 2-3 years.   
They have a number of fundamental drivers that will get them there:
1) as younger girls transition to DA, they will get a very good group of core players from LAGSB younger teams.  They are already very high level Youngers players that will form the core of winning DA teams.  
2) geographic proximity to a huge genetic pool
3) and the fully funded aspect will be irresistible to parents. 

Once the youngers transition to DA and LA Galaxy GDA begin to strengthen and win, it will attract the best coaches as well as the best players from farther away given winning record and fully funded.  

I don’t think you will see much change in the olders.   The change will come as youngers transition.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (May 2, 2018)

es_surf said:


> Unless other clubs in the geographic area go fully funded, I think the LA Galaxy GDA program will become a beast in 2-3 years.
> They have a number of fundamental drivers that will get them there:
> 1) as younger girls transition to DA, they will get a very good group of core players from LAGSB younger teams.  They are already very high level Youngers players that will form the core of winning DA teams.
> 2) geographic proximity to a huge genetic pool
> ...


The thing you are missing is that the traffic in their area is terrible.  The 405 is the kiss of death.  You could live 20 miles from Home Depot and it could take you well over 1 hour to get their.  Do that 4 times a week for a year and you will go crazy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> The thing you are missing is that the traffic in their area is terrible.  The 405 is the kiss of death.  You could live 20 miles from Home Depot and it could take you well over 1 hour to get their.  Do that 4 times a week for a year and you will go crazy.


Go? Aren't we all pretty much there?


----------



## es_surf (May 2, 2018)

Simisoccerfan said:


> The thing you are missing is that the traffic in their area is terrible.  The 405 is the kiss of death.  You could live 20 miles from Home Depot and it could take you well over 1 hour to get their.  Do that 4 times a week for a year and you will go crazy.


I agree that the traffic in the area is a limiting factor, but only to the extent that all else is equal you would take the shorter commute.   
If DA were fully funded for your DD (including travel), how much longer would u commute for that vs an otherwise equal alternative? 5min? 15 minutes? 30minutes? It’s not zero (at least for me)

As a real example of what I think will happen in area north of LA Galaxy DA region,...go look at the older RealSoCal DA team rosters.  Almost 1/2 of those olders commute from far away because RSC ECNL was only and best game in the area when the youngers transitioned to ECNL.   Many of these olders are from Venice, Culver City, Beverley Hills, Pacific Palisades etc.   it’s these particular areas where the parents of youngers transitioning to DA will have an almost equal commute, yet LA Galaxy DA is fully funded and what I expect to be competitive teams as well.   Maybe not all the kids go to Galaxy, but even if it’s 1/2 the kids it will be a game changer.  Because this same thing that’s happening north of Culver City will happen in area south of Culver City, and to the East of Culver City.  Every marginal area in the region will be won by Galaxy.   And they will gain players even with commutes 5, 10 and 20 minutes further from people who are willing to commute further vs alternative for fully funded and/or a winning team which will only make them stronger still.  Will be interesting to see what really plays out, but the deck is definitely stacked in Galaxy favor I think.


----------



## StyleOfPlay (May 3, 2018)

LAGSB youngers will be the future and success of the Galaxy Academy. LAGSB 08’s, 07’s, 06’s, and 05’s are one of the top teams in each age group (stronger than Beach in all 4 age groups which is the Galaxy’s biggest competitor).  If you’ve seen any of those younger teams play you’ve seen them play some of the most attractive soccer in their respective age groups. On top of that they are the only truly fully funded academy program (zero cost all year).  Consistent training field all year, athletic trainers always on site employed by the Galaxy, access to facilities inside stubhub (gym, strength and condition coach, film and conference rooms, lockers etc.). The future is written across the board.  Galaxy is the place to be.


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 3, 2018)

es_surf said:


> Unless other clubs in the geographic area go fully funded, I think the LA Galaxy GDA program will become a beast in 2-3 years.
> They have a number of fundamental drivers that will get them there:
> 1) as younger girls transition to DA, they will get a very good group of core players from LAGSB younger teams.  They are already very high level Youngers players that will form the core of winning DA teams.
> 2) geographic proximity to a huge genetic pool
> ...


Here is the main problems with that.

1. The smart parents of good female players will pay for good coaching (the keyword is smart).

2.  A majority of the high level  female soccer talent in SoCal is in the I.E., OC and SD and it would be a extreme hassle to go to the Southbay during rush hour.


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 3, 2018)

StyleOfPlay said:


> LAGSB youngers will be the future and success of the Galaxy Academy. LAGSB 08’s, 07’s, 06’s, and 05’s are one of the top teams in each age group (stronger than Beach in all 4 age groups which is the Galaxy’s biggest competitor).  If you’ve seen any of those younger teams play you’ve seen them play some of the most attractive soccer in their respective age groups. On top of that they are the only truly fully funded academy program (zero cost all year).  Consistent training field all year, athletic trainers always on site employed by the Galaxy, access to facilities inside stubhub (gym, strength and condition coach, film and conference rooms, lockers etc.). The future is written across the board.  Galaxy is the place to be.


I hear this every few years.  We will see.  We are talking about girls soccer.


----------



## Carpediem (May 3, 2018)

StyleOfPlay said:


> LAGSB youngers will be the future and success of the Galaxy Academy. LAGSB 08’s, 07’s, 06’s, and 05’s are one of the top teams in each age group (stronger than Beach in all 4 age groups which is the Galaxy’s biggest competitor).  If you’ve seen any of those younger teams play you’ve seen them play some of the most attractive soccer in their respective age groups. On top of that they are the only truly fully funded academy program (zero cost all year).  Consistent training field all year, athletic trainers always on site employed by the Galaxy, access to facilities inside stubhub (gym, strength and condition coach, film and conference rooms, lockers etc.). The future is written across the board.  Galaxy is the place to be.


Let’s not forget that Beach FC Long Beach and Beach FC South Bay COMBINE their top players from both teams to form their DA.  Individually In those younger years Galaxy May be ahead, slightly, in wins or score.  But when those teams get mixed with only top performers from both locations with the already proven and talented Beach DA coaches, it’s a whole new game...it will be interesting to see how it all plays out.   Free doesn’t seem to have a great track record in america.  With anything ....‍


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (May 3, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Unless you have a funding source, I don't see how pay-to-play goes away.  Possible funding sources:  MLS team; US Soccer Stipend; Using Money from non-DA teams; Generous Benefactor.
> 1. There are only so many MLS Teams out there. And NONE of them seem to care about the girls side.


You have to give credit to LA Galaxy for going out on a limb and being the first MLS club to make an investment in the girls DA.  With no direct return on the investment (i.e. homegrown players on the boys side) the Galaxy did the right thing for the community and the sport.


----------



## mbeach (May 3, 2018)

StyleOfPlay said:


> LAGSB youngers will be the future and success of the Galaxy Academy. LAGSB 08’s, 07’s, 06’s, and 05’s are one of the top teams in each age group (stronger than Beach in all 4 age groups which is the Galaxy’s biggest competitor).  If you’ve seen any of those younger teams play you’ve seen them play some of the most attractive soccer in their respective age groups. On top of that they are the only truly fully funded academy program (zero cost all year).  Consistent training field all year, athletic trainers always on site employed by the Galaxy, access to facilities inside stubhub (gym, strength and condition coach, film and conference rooms, lockers etc.). The future is written across the board.  Galaxy is the place to be.


Maybe I should refresh your memory an remind you what happened last year when the top LAGSB and one of the Beach 05 teams were playing at full strength? I can list what both teams won if you want me to. Or maybe ask Beach to play their 06s at full strength? I am  surprised that the free ride did not have a larger role in players' movement this year (check the DA results from two weeks ago for the LA Galaxy-Beach head to head, 0-4 in the win/loss column, with a 1-15 goals tally, I rather do not write these things but since you enjoy your boasting ...), but it looks like at the end of the day what matters is positioning your girl for college, and in that respect the Beach parents like what their coaches bring to the table and happily pay the bill.


----------



## MWN (May 3, 2018)

@StyleOfPlay and @mbeach,

I sincerely hope you two won't let this discussion delve into a pissing contest regarding which *pre-pubescent girls team* won some meaningless game in order for two anonymous adults on an internet forum to see who can make the other more butt-hurt.  Let me remind you two that:

The average age for a girl to start puberty is age 12 (U13 / current 2005).
All 08’s, 07’s, 06’s, and 05’s teams will encounter significant roster changes by the time they hit U15.
College Coaches (especially on the girls side) typically ignore the girls below U14/15 because they know that girls are especially affected by puberty changes (e.g. that super-fast elite 9 year old becomes that petite teenager that can't outrun a single 5'7" striker and gets knocked off the ball everytime."
https://www.socceramerica.com/publications/article/43695/growing-pains-girls-face-challenge-of-the-commot.html
Now ... back to the topic, which is ... "Pay to Play Model in Girls DA - Thing of the past?"


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 3, 2018)

I would agree that Galaxy could be the place to be in the future, but only IF they bolster their DA Coaching Staff.  They have Sal and Diego to credit for their rise at the younger age groups. Beyond those 2 Coaches, who do they have on the Girls side that has any kind of track record?  

I will say they continue to get stronger at the younger ages and kudos to them for that.  Their ‘05 DA Team will be a force and their ‘04 Team is fun to watch.


----------



## Soccer (May 3, 2018)

MWN said:


> @StyleOfPlay and @mbeach
> Now ... back to the topic, which is ... "Pay to Play Model in Girls DA - Thing of the past?"



Agree this is not a my club is better then you topic.

I just cannot see how LAFC (Slammers) LA Galaxy and Pats will not be strong in the future.  Free is free.  I truly believe all 3 will be FULLY Funded (Dues and Travel)  

Yes Pat's and LA G are struggling now, but come on its the first year.

West Coast and Surf are working towards fully funded.  I know RSC has the money too, they are a very cash rich club.  Beach has the resources.  Legends for sure does.

Yes smaller clubs will not go away, but will they trade places with the Fully funded.

Good players want to play with good players.......

Just a fun discussion, a break from ECNL vs DA and my club is better then yours.


----------



## Real Deal (May 3, 2018)

I don't see Surf, Blues, Legends, or yes Beach, having too much problem 


Soccer said:


> Agree this is not a my club is better then you topic.
> 
> I just cannot see how LAFC (Slammers) LA Galaxy and Pats will not be strong in the future.  Free is free.  I truly believe all 3 will be FULLY Funded (Dues and Travel)
> 
> ...


Keep an eye on college commits and which clubs are successfully placing their players.  That's what matters. Those are the good clubs, free or not.

Free is free, but good is good too.  And good is not always free.


----------



## jose (May 3, 2018)

the small club team will survive as long as their reputation stays in tact.  Blues will always have an interest from top players. If the players go and get what they need then the club stays above water.  When a top player or two exit because of financial reasons to go to a LAG or Pats funded team and a few others start to follow then that could sink a ship.   This will be first year DA at 05 age group. I think this will be the group that has the biggest swing next year in the OC area. If the coaches are good at the funded clubs like they are said to be then it will be inevitable.  So if that does happen then the subsequent years to follow could be different than what we have always been accustomed to.   So i'm not saying the smaller clubs that compete at DA/ECNL levels are going to sink but I would at least be testing the bilge pump


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 4, 2018)

At some point there should be a sense of reality as respects to all of this, right?  Driving 60+ minutes each way to a club for soccer, at least in SD, OC and LA is insane. Two hours a day/4 days a week is an awful lot of time that could be spent on other activities, for a teenage girl. And how many decent clubs are passed by on the trip?  We all think are kid is special and has the “potential” to play at he next level, but at what cost?  And who’s dream is it?  

If someone wants to make that drive, that’s their decision.  Personally, I think that is too high a cost.  Whether free or not, these kids aren’t going to get these years back.


----------



## El Clasico (May 4, 2018)

LA Galaxy has always had very good teams at the younger ages going all the way back to the Princess Leia (SBF) days. Thus far, it has never translated into good teams at the older ages.  I think that most, by the time they reach the olders, have had enough kool aid hangovers to know better.  I also believe that if one lived halfway between LAG (free) and Beach FC (P2P), most would pay for their daughters to play at Beach. Nothing is truly free. You just pay in other ways, like lack of development, etc. This could only be a debate between parents of youngers who don't know better.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 4, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> LA Galaxy has always had very good teams at the younger ages going all the way back to the Princess Leia (SBF) days. Thus far, it has never translated into good teams at the older ages.  I think that most, by the time they reach the olders, have had enough kool aid hangovers to know better.  I also believe that if one lived halfway between LAG (free) and Beach FC (P2P), most would pay for their daughters to play at Beach. Nothing is truly free. You just pay in other ways, like lack of development, etc. This could only be a debate between parents of youngers who don't know better.


Your half right about LAG/SBF. There is more to it. Feel free to PM me.


----------



## ajaxahi (May 4, 2018)

Yes good isn’t always free. But free isn’t always bad, which seems to be the presumption in some of these posts. It’s way too early to assume it’s a choice between fully funded on the one hand and player development and quality coaching on the other.  To be fair, the inaugural Galaxy DA teams are far from bad, more like middle of the pack overall. Going forward, starting with the 2005 group entering DA next season, players from the very successful LAGSB younger teams developed by SD and DS will form the core of Galaxy DA teams, and will continue to be coached by the same key staff that developed them this far, so any knocks on Galaxy DA coaching staff compared to other clubs are premature to say the least.

Much of the past challenges for the older LAGSB teams seem to have been a result of losing their best players to ECNL powerhouses to the south. Now that the playing field has been changed with DA and a fully funded status for Galaxy, it will be interesting to see if Galaxy can hold onto the talent they developed at the younger ages. And much of that will depend not so much on cost, but on whether Galaxy DA can build a reputation for quality coaching and college placement. Time will tell!

On a personal note, we drive to Stub Hub from mid-city LA and it’s usually about 30-50 minutes, which seems only a little bit insane.  We pass no decent clubs on our way. It was 100% my daughter’s decision to play DA and stay with Galaxy. She chose to do DA because she wants to continue to play soccer at the highest level, and be challenged by quality teammates and quality opponents, right now, today.  If it helps her get into college, great, if she gets attention from USWNT scouts, cool, but the future is less of a concern for her.  She chose Galaxy because she loves her teammates and the way they play the game. Free is definitely nice, but cost was secondary in our family’s decision making process.


----------



## socalkdg (May 4, 2018)

MWN said:


> @StyleOfPlay and @mbeach,
> 
> I sincerely hope you two won't let this discussion delve into a pissing contest regarding which *pre-pubescent girls team* won some meaningless game in order for two anonymous adults on an internet forum to see who can make the other more butt-hurt.  Let me remind you two that:
> 
> ...


This has to be a huge factor in the improvement for girls(and boys as well I'd imagine).  Using the team we are on as example, I've notice that certain growth spurts result in a loss of coordination at times, as well as seeing it all come together once they go 4-5 months with a slow down in growth.  Last year we faced a team that beat us 2-0 due to one girl.   We played that team again in state cup.  This time we won 2-0 because 4-5 of our girls were now faster and stronger than that player.  In just one year this occurred.   In just the last 6 months my 05 daughter is now getting some high balls that she couldn't before at keeper due to being an inch and a half taller plus jumping another couple inches higher as well. 

I get frustrated at times with our team as we just can't finish, resulting in a lot of games where it seems we are as good or better than many that we play but we fail.  Patience, continued improvement on the ball, and keeping the the girls interested in playing needs to be more important to myself, the parents, and the coaches then wins at our age.

So how do they choose the right girls for DA for 2004/2005  girls?   Look for biggest fastest, or go with a smaller kid with better footwork?


----------



## socalkdg (May 4, 2018)

Aren't there enough DA teams in SoCal now that driving any distance is crazy?  I can't imagine driving an hour to soccer practice, already have to do that for my job.


----------



## Desert Hound (May 9, 2018)

RSL-AZ just posted fees for their GDA.

They want 2k for the year which includes travel for the GDA. 

https://www.royalsda.com/program-fees


----------



## Soccer (May 9, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> RSL-AZ just posted fees for their GDA.
> 
> They want 2k for the year which includes travel for the GDA.
> 
> https://www.royalsda.com/program-fees


Not a bad deal at all, cause they have a lot of travel to So Cal.  Plus showcases.


----------



## Desert Hound (May 9, 2018)

Soccer said:


> Not a bad deal at all, cause they have a lot of travel to So Cal.  Plus showcases.


I agree. And to put that cost in perspective. The year that is just finishing up they charged 2800 for ECNL and then travel was let's say another 3k.

The other DA club in AZ? Del Sol. They just told parents $4800 for fees and that does not include travel.


----------



## devupa2.0 (May 11, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> RSL-AZ just posted fees for their GDA.
> 
> They want 2k for the year which includes travel for the GDA.
> 
> https://www.royalsda.com/program-fees



If the coaching and training structure is a good fit for your kid, then I would say that is a great deal.

Here in So Cal, even with fewer road trips, I would guess that most are paying triple that amount when accounting for travel.

It raises another point about some of the DA clubs. The list of clubs that are fully funding teams is small. However, I believe there are a few additional clubs that are including all travel costs in their fees. While not “fully funding”, this definitely helps the overall cost burden for those families.


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 12, 2018)

Desert Hound said:


> RSL-AZ just posted fees for their GDA.
> 
> They want 2k for the year which includes travel for the GDA.
> 
> https://www.royalsda.com/program-fees


That is cheap.


----------



## jose (May 12, 2018)

OFF TOPIC...but does anyone else get annoyed that despite sitting on 5 acres of grass younger siblings of the players has to try to juggle right behind you?  Or is it me?


----------



## soccer_soccer (May 12, 2018)

Soccer said:


> Agree this is not a my club is better then you topic.
> 
> I just cannot see how LAFC (Slammers) LA Galaxy and Pats will not be strong in the future.  Free is free.  I truly believe all 3 will be FULLY Funded (Dues and Travel)
> 
> ...



Question.  I know Slammers Academy (girls) practices in Irvine this year.  Will this change next year or the year after?  Especially with them building that facility near the 110??


----------



## Soccer43 (May 12, 2018)

what facility near the 110?


----------



## Soccer43 (May 12, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> Aren't there enough DA teams in SoCal now that driving any distance is crazy?  I can't imagine driving an hour to soccer practice, already have to do that for my job.


depends on what your DD needs and how the DA/coach meets that need.  Not all DA teams are created equal as you all know.


----------



## soccer_soccer (May 12, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> what facility near the 110?


I guess they are renovating Cal State LA stadium and will use as practice facility for their MLS team but also their academy teams.  It's on their website..when it will be finished not sure.


----------



## SoccerFan (May 12, 2018)

jose said:


> OFF TOPIC...but does anyone else get annoyed that despite sitting on 5 acres of grass younger siblings of the players has to try to juggle right behind you?  Or is it me?


----------



## Lurker (May 12, 2018)

Real Deal said:


> I don't see Surf, Blues, Legends, or yes Beach, having too much problem Keep an eye on college commits and which clubs are successfully placing their players.  That's what matters. Those are the good clubs, free or not
> Free is free, but good is good too.  And good is not always free.





You can’t rely totally on college commitments tally as certain clubs are better recruiters than trainers.  Some if not most kids that clubs take credit for have received quality training elsewhere and have been recruited in.   

Having said that,  if you find a DA team that offfers good training, why does it matter if you are in the top 4 or the bottom 4 considering your still getting the same exposure to the same college coaches?  Winning does not necessarily mean best training as I noted above.  Doing it free sounds better than paying.   What am I missing?


----------



## SoccerFan (May 12, 2018)

soccer_soccer said:


> Question.  I know Slammers Academy (girls) practices in Irvine this year.  Will this change next year or the year after?  Especially with them building that facility near the 110??


CSULA is not near the 110 fwy


----------



## soccer_soccer (May 12, 2018)

SoccerFan said:


> CSULA is not near the 110 fwy


oops sorry 110 to 10 freeway.   Just not in Irvine...makes it more doable for those that don't live in OC


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 12, 2018)

soccer_soccer said:


> oops sorry 110 to 10 freeway.   Just not in Irvine...makes it more doable for those that don't live in OC


710 to 10


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 12, 2018)

soccer_soccer said:


> Question.  I know Slammers Academy (girls) practices in Irvine this year.  Will this change next year or the year after?  Especially with them building that facility near the 110??


Have to say that its hard to believe that an entire coaching staff in OC and affiliated girls program would travel to CSLA to train.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 5, 2018)

With some of the recent announcements -  what happens to DA costs at teams?
Slammers out of DA-  what’s the impact on their ecnl costs?
SD Surf and OC Surf out of ecnl.  Any impact on their DA costs?

What about DPL costs?


----------



## GKDad65 (Jul 12, 2018)

"Fully funded" Kool-Aid, sign me up!


----------

